# Lantern release in ChiangMai



## StellaAmore (Nov 16, 2015)

I am trying to figure out if the lantern releasing event is canceled. Some websites say it is canceled some say it is not. I would really like to release lanterns with a lot of people at the same time and experience that lifetime event. I know the times is drawing closer so I hope to find it some solid info as soon as possible. 

Thanks!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

StellaAmore said:


> I am trying to figure out if the lantern releasing event is canceled. Some websites say it is canceled some say it is not. I would really like to release lanterns with a lot of people at the same time and experience that lifetime event. I know the times is drawing closer so I hope to find it some solid info as soon as possible.
> 
> Thanks!


Howdy and welcome to the forum. The best way to get clear and accurate information might be to email the US Embassy In Thailand. They would have a good idea of happenings for you.



Regards

Jet Lag


----------

